# Lightroom CC  ne liste pas iCloud Drive



## roquebrune (26 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour

J'ai des quantités de photos dans un dossier d' iCloud Drive et Lightroom CC ne semble pas avoir d' option d'importation depuis les dossiers d' iCloud Drive, comment est ce possible alors que pratiquement toutes les app mineures ont cette option ?


----------



## Chris K (26 Octobre 2018)

Tu as une option d’import, depuis Lightroom, via l’application Fichiers qui te permet de te balader entre autre dans ton espace iCloud.


----------



## roquebrune (26 Octobre 2018)

Chris K a dit:


> Tu as une option d’import, depuis Lightroom, via l’application Fichiers qui te permet de te balader entre autre dans ton espace iCloud.


j' ai beau chercher je trouve pas cette option, je suis dans fichier ou dans lightroom pour la trouver ?  je voudrais importer un dossier entier avec des centaines de photos

merci


----------



## Chris K (26 Octobre 2018)

roquebrune a dit:


> j' ai beau chercher je trouve pas cette option, je suis dans fichier ou dans lightroom pour la trouver ?  je voudrais importer un dossier entier avec des centaines de photos
> 
> merci



Dans Lightroom, le menu au 3 petits points en haut à droite : il y a un sous menu « Ajouter des photos > Depuis Fichiers ». Si ça se trouve, en plus, il est peut-être possible de glisser un ensemble de photos directement sur Lightroom depuis l’application Fichiers (mais j’ai pas testé).


----------



## roquebrune (26 Octobre 2018)

ha ca y est !  merci


----------

